# Looking for some support / about removing a tv/game show from my son



## terracolson (Apr 28, 2010)

So XImon is 4 and has been watching this super hero TV show and playing the PS2 game..

Out side the other day, he was in the front yard with me a Tempi, and he has his legs crossed, Hands in a prayer position chanting (yes chanting) "Azarath Metrion Zinthos" !

I was like "WHAT?" He says to me, I am doing my Raven Prayers.

"excuse me, Ximon you can only Pray to God"

He tells me he is not praying to God and is is praying to Raven!!!

Then he starts telling me there is something in his head telling him to do that!!

I Looked up at the character Raven to see what she is saying:

Here is what it said...

"The animated version of Raven chiefly employs powers which resemble psychokinesis. In the show she has very powerful telekinesis, which she describes in the episode "Car Trouble" as putting a little piece of her soul into everything she animates. She occasionally chants "Azarath Metrion Zinthos" to focus her abilities, allowing her to perform much greater feats, but can move objects without reciting it; she also uses this phrase as a mantra while meditating. 
She can also fly and create barriers of dark energy. Another of Raven's chief abilities is her "Soul-Self", which allows her to detach her soul from her body in the form of a dark-energy raven. This ability can be used to enter the minds of others, teleport herself and others great distances, pass through solid matter, and alter her own physical appearance (typically increasing her size). In addition to her regular powers, Raven has displayed a number of seldom-used abilities. She can heal herself and others (to an extent), sense specific people over short distances, stop time (done under duress and never repeated [Birthmark]), and manifest her fears as monsters (also unintentional [Fear Itself]). She also occasionally employs magical spells. She keeps a library of books in her room on the occult, as well as a number of powerful mystical items. Raven's powers are tied to her emotions, becoming more powerful and unstable with the intensity of the emotions fueling them. "



Now I had took the show away, but he beggs me every day, and cries every day....

I really need some parental support....Thank you


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 28, 2010)

As he is four, I doubt he knows what he is doing at all. My four year old goddaughter needs things explained to her as well.

Did you try telling him that it is only a cartoon?

I know you probably pulled it, out of fear, because it goes against your religion. But I can tell you, all kids do what Ximon is doing. I myself did that--He's just using his imagination, not conjuring the devil or trying to hurt you. Why not try and engage him in some different aspect of the show? Its "Teen Titans" you're talking about right? Would it be more productive to explain that God is sad when he prays to Raven, but he can pretend he is a super hero, and help people, and God will be happy because a hero helps others?

Taking something away just makes it worth more. Giving them "something else" allows them to refocus.


----------



## moswen (Apr 28, 2010)

terra if you don't believe your son should have the game, you're the boss! and you're not doing anything wrong by taking away a video game... it's a video game! there are a ton more out there, if it's really breaking your heart go with him to get another one, but i honestly believe you shuold never go back, once you have told him no. but i know you'll do what you think is best for your son! maybe, if you want to give it back to him, you could explain that you took it away because he should only pray to God and that if he starts doing his "raven prayers" again you'll take it away again. tell him that video games are fake, and what they are doing is not real, it's a game, so "raven" is not real, but God is... 

it's so hard to give advice to someone about their kids!!! i support you, i don't think you did anything wrong in this situation!


----------



## franeich (Apr 28, 2010)

My son runs around like he is in mario brothers. Pretending to break blocks and all. I think its harmless if they know the difference that its a game they are playing not real


----------



## Annieski (Apr 28, 2010)

It's been a long time since either of my kids were 4[24m--22f]. We "ask" our children to believe in God--- yet "He" can't be seen or really touched. I'm not up to date on whats out there for kids, especially a 4 year old, but I'm sure every generation has had it's "Raven". What I would question is the "something in my head--telling me what to do" thing. Kids are smart. I would talk a bit more about the show and what happens in the video game, and decide if after the time he hasn't been allowed to participate---whether or not to break the punishment and allow with conditions. It's hard being 4--and even harder being the parent of a 4 year old.


----------



## eliscott (Apr 28, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> Taking something away just makes it worth more. Giving them "something else" allows them to refocus.



The hot chick is right. This is probably THE best advice you will get. Treating children like babies probably does more to harm their cognitive abilities and critical thinking than anything else. Plus, you may think you're protecting him, but once he goes over to a friends house guess what they're going to watch - this TV show...and probably play the game WITHOUT your explanation of belief/faith vs. fiction. So now what you've done is you've made the occult taboo for your son, which means he's probably going to explore it deeper when he's a teenager and, as we all do, pays less attention to his parents moral and ethical guidances than he does now.

Don't ban the kid from expressing his imagination, explain to him why the TV show clashes with your family's values when it's taken as literally as he takes it. As the hippy douches on NPR say, this is a teachable moment. Censorship will just push him further away from you as he matures.

Kids are smarter than you may think.


----------



## jackrat (Apr 28, 2010)

It sounds like the tyke was well on his way to gaining some superpowers .Makes them a lot harder to control. I say nip it in the bud.


----------



## terracolson (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for the contrasting ideas...

I am sticking with him not watching it.. At his friends house, the parents will be told he can not watch it....

And as he grows i will explain to him about the negative things in life and why its bad, and i am sure he will try things, all kids do, BUT as long as i raised him right now, he will figure out, how mom was right....


----------



## chadk (Apr 28, 2010)

Our family is always out doing fun things. Hiking, parks, dog parks, camping, nature walks, playing in the backyard, our animals, games, reading, etc etc etc.. So cutting out all TV has been no big deal. We just stream in shows, commercial free, that we like on Netflix. My wife and I choose or approve the shows being watched.

We don't have video games. Just what we can get for free on the internet (quite a bit actually) and then only played for limitted time.

And our computer has accounts for each age group in the family - kids, teens, parents. Parents account is wide open. The other counts are locked down to disable any random internet browsing... They have 20-30 approved sites on their accounts and if they want more, I have to approve and add it. That way I don't have any worries about what they may accidently stumble accross.

You should set boundaries and not feel guilty about enforcing it. Just be sure to also provide tons of love and other outlets for creativity and imaginations. And as noted, take as many learning moments as you can. When we see or hear something we don't approve of for some reason, we try to remove the mystery and curiosity and explain why we feel that way.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 28, 2010)

eliscott said:


> Kids are smarter than you may think.



Hi eliscott (May we know your name?):





to the forum!! Please take a moment and go to the "introduction" part of the forum and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 28, 2010)

Terra, don't you see the connection you just made for him? God=punishment. You took away something he enjoyed and used God as the reason. Its a negative association. For a religious family, that can be detrimental.

I was raised catholic. I no longer consider myself a part of the Christian Religion. God was equated to so much misery, punishment and hate for me growing up, I have decided to move on from it (and no, that is not an invitation for a lecture or anything. I am happy with what I am now--Neopagan).

I guess my point is, you love god, and you want him to love god, so why not use this whole thing to teach him about how God loves HIM and thats why we only pray to him, not to video game characters? You want his connections to be positive. All of them. Its amazing, especially when it comes to religion, how much the little instances will stick with you. 

You let him play the game long enough to learn those words, why is it such a problem now? I mean, if you bought it for him, you should have known what it was.


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 28, 2010)

i grew up completely HOOKED on TV, very violent video games [doom, quake, duke nukam etc...], violent movies [predator, terminator...etc]..everything.... however, i did still love to play outside and run around. 

i think i turned out okay. 

i would pretend i was a power ranger, a ninja turtle, a monster killer, a murderer anything and everything. 

kids love to be in their own little world. some more than others. i say let the kid be creative, have fun, and i dont see a conflict between his fantasy land and your reglious ideals you want to instill in him, he will still know the difference.


----------



## chadk (Apr 28, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> You let him play the game long enough to learn those words, why is it such a problem now? I mean, if you bought it for him, you should have known what it was.



What the heck? So Meg90 never makes mistakes??

I've seen many shows that start out fine, but then they slowly start working someting in, like wichcraft, sexuality, violence, etc. Being a parent is a tough job and sometimes you miss something like that until it has gotten farther then you realized. Consider them teachable moments - for the kid, AND the parent...


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've seen that show. Chad, have you?

Honestly, I may not agree with the Christian religion, but Terra, if thats what you are teaching him, you want him to grow up LOVING it, not resenting it because it gets him punished, and things taken away.

I think you need to explain it to him, not just pull it. He won't understand.


----------



## terracolson (Apr 28, 2010)

I did explain it to him, and I was always iffy on the show, BUT once he was saying foreign words and she is known for Black magic. (didnt know till i looked it up). I feel that I should not allow it.

At 4 he will not understand, I cant go into telling him about evil spirits and how creepy he sounded!

I dont want to scare him....

Meg90, I think we might have to aggree that we both have great points and that both of us are strong headed and will not accept anothers person view with out great debate!!



spikethebest said:


> i grew up completely HOOKED on TV, very violent video games [doom, quake, duke nukam etc...], violent movies [predator, terminator...etc]..everything.... however, i did still love to play outside and run around.
> 
> i think i turned out okay.
> 
> ...



I think that in time he can watch more graffic stuff, but at age 4, praying to cartoon characters in a meditation position is kind of over the limit.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 28, 2010)

I tried biting my tongue, but I can't any longer so....

Meg, your right AND wrong. Replacing the game is a great idea. I've done this with my kids when they were young, they're now 17 and 24. But as far as your remark.. 
"You let him play the game long enough to learn those words, why is it such a problem now? I mean, if you bought it for him, you should have known what it was."


Now that was harsh...and uncalled for. Being a parent is tough and a learning process. Parents make mistakes and have the choice to 'take away' or modify their decisions at any time. I have bought things for my kids and later decided I had made a error and then have taken it away or it's conveniently 'lost' I told them. So until your a parent, please don't be so quick to judge...
Terra, it sounds like your a great mom. Just follow YOUR instincts on whats right for you and yours, irregardless of what others say. It will all work out in the end........


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Apr 28, 2010)

Terra - from what i know of you on the forum i think you a a great Mom (I also would like to think we are similar minded in parenting approaches but hey ho ). Stick to you guns. Do not give in becuase Ximon will only learn that if he tries and tries you will cave. It WILL be difficult just DO NOT give up! He is only four. He will get over it without any major chlidhood trauma  Reason by al means but never never cave!

I only let Ava watch the BBC kids shows because i know they are educational and do not promote violence/the occult etc. She is not even allowed to watch Ben 10, Power Rangers, Spiderman. I encourage her to watch nature programmes, charlie and lola, lady and the tramp. And if we go to another kids house and they are showing something i dont think is appropriate, we will leave. 

I dissagree with parents all the time. People are always telling me 'you should do this' or 'you can't do that' and just because i'm a single parent, and i am young, some people think that they are right and I am wrong. And the irony? Ava is well mannered, articulate, bright and well behaved. Their children are running amok!  (Ok maybe thats a slight over exaggeration!) 

Ximon is your son, only you will know him best. Don't let anyone tell you that your doing a rubbish job. Parenting is hard. No one is perfect. Use this situation to your advantage and make sure that it doesn't happen again and that you are in controll.

Good luck!


----------



## terracolson (Apr 28, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> I tried biting my tongue, but I can't any longer so....
> 
> Meg, your right AND wrong. Replacing the game is a great idea. I've done this with my kids when they were young, they're now 17 and 24. But as far as your remark..
> "You let him play the game long enough to learn those words, why is it such a problem now? I mean, if you bought it for him, you should have known what it was."
> ...



Thank you *relief*



alfiethetortoise said:


> Terra - from what i know of you on the forum i think you a a great Mom (I also would like to think we are similar minded in parenting approaches but hey ho ). Stick to you guns. Do not give in becuase Ximon will only learn that if he tries and tries you will cave. It WILL be difficult just DO NOT give up! He is only four. He will get over it without any major chlidhood trauma  Reason by al means but never never cave!
> 
> I only let Ava watch the BBC kids shows because i know they are educational and do not promote violence/the occult etc. She is not even allowed to watch Ben 10, Power Rangers, Spiderman. I encourage her to watch nature programmes, charlie and lola, lady and the tramp. And if we go to another kids house and they are showing something i dont think is appropriate, we will leave.
> 
> ...



also Thank you!!

I want to Thank every one, for helping support me with this. I feel better knowing that I am doing the right thing!

It is easy to judge what you would do in the situation, but once you get there, WOW, is it more difficult!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok I am not a parent per se, but I do watch my 2 cousins almost every weekend, holidays, and most of summer, my grandmother has official custody I have no custody but I take them as often as I can since she is in her 80's. When I was four I wanted to be a ninja turtle, I wanted to be an xman, I wanted to be almost every cartoon character I watched growing up. I watched violent movies from terminator to predator, I played violent video games I watched the three stooges, tom and jerry, ( a cartoon for kids who had a cat and mouse who smoke drank and tried to hurt/kill each other.) I think I turned out pretty darn good I love animals I try to treat people with respect, and such, I think that even though as a parent you have the right to do so, you may have jumped the gun. This is just MHO, and you are the parent and can do what you want. At 4 your child may not understand and if it is raven from teen titans like meg said then I do no think you have much to worry about, I would try to explain that she is a just a cartton character. I can not say if that would have worked at four with me and the ninja turtles but it is a way to go. Me and my brother actually used to fight with broomsticks as ninja turtles, and we had quite a few bloddy knuckles and fingers. so a little fake praying(which I believe it is) seems minor compared to some of the stuff I did as a kid. Johnny knockville from jacka## has nothing on me as a child. What I am trying to say is I would not get to worked up about it and try to start explaining the differen between cartoon and reality, which I think is the main problems with some kids now adays. but still you are the parent and it is your choice.

is it ximon or simon?


----------



## jackrat (Apr 28, 2010)

Terra,I've been fortunate to raise two happy,well adjusted daughters. They don't come with owners manuals,so we as parents have tough decisions make every day. I haven't always gotten it right the first time,sometimes not the second time either. I can tell you love your child enough to do whats in his best interest. That's all you can ask of a parent.I do have a suggestion to anyone who doesn't have children who want to stand on the sidelines and coach those of us who do. Let me put this as delicately as I know how. Until someone comes along and impregnates you and you raise that child,finding out what all that entails along the way,please do everybody (including youself) a favor and sit down and shut you pie hole.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 28, 2010)

No matter how hard I try I can not be impregnated!!!


----------



## jackrat (Apr 28, 2010)

Me neither


----------



## dmmj (Apr 28, 2010)

so If I adopt I can not have any say either?


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 28, 2010)

You're his mother and you are obviously doing what you believe is best for your son! (Btw, how do you pronounce 'Ximon'?)

I do think Meg has a point though, when she said this:


Meg90 said:


> I guess my point is, you love god, and you want him to love god, so why not use this whole thing to teach him about how God loves HIM and thats why we only pray to him, not to video game characters? You want his connections to be positive. All of them. Its amazing, especially when it comes to religion, how much the little instances will stick with you.



I remember when I was a child I was never able to go to sleepovers on a Saturday night, because church was the next morning! I started to hate going to church and I thought of it as something keeping me from my friends.
I wish my parents had talked to me about WHY we were going to church. Instead I just saw it as something negative getting in the way of my fun! They could have easily made it a learning opportunity and a way to share their beliefs, instead of, "no, you are _not_ going to a sleepover, we have church in the morning!"
I wish parents/adults would communicate with children more. I see it with students and the other teachers in the school- the "because I said so" or power struggles. It drives me crazy. TALK to the kids!! EXPLAIN things!

Anyways, it sounds like you DID talk to your son about your reasons for taking it away (sorry for my mini-rant there that was completely unnecessary ) Good for you for standing by what you believe. I think it's very important that you made a decision and stuck with it! You sound like a wonderful mom


----------



## jackrat (Apr 28, 2010)

dmmj said:


> so If I adopt I can not have any say either?


Oops,sorry dmmj


----------



## terryo (Apr 28, 2010)

Terra, you are the parent, and you have to do what you think is right. I agree with Meg, that if you are a Catholic, ( I don't know about any other Religion) that we teach our children that God is love, and that is the only thing that we associate with Him, and that is what I taught my 5 sons. 
I also raised my children, like Chad, doing lots of things together, every day, like hiking, fishing, etc. On the other hand I never told them they couldn't watch a TV show. If it was something I thought was inappropriate, I would tell them what I thought of it, and eventually the phase would die down. I'm very proud of the fact that when my kids were teenagers they never went through that "leave me alone" phase. They always made me a part of their lives and included me in lots of their outings.
I would never give you any advice, because you are there and I am here, and we all live in different situations. Just follow your instincts.....but NEVER go back on your word. That is the only advise I will give. If you say something always stick with it. I'm sure your son will do fine.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 28, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> I no longer consider myself a part of the Christian Religion. God was equated to so much misery, punishment and hate for me growing up, I have decided to move on from it .



Much of what is commonly believed to be Christian doctrine is actually nothing more than Right-wing political positions wrapped in the "sheep's clothing" of religion.
I assure you, true Christianity is nothing remotely like what you hear being spewed from most pulpits today across America. 
In truth, my liberal positions on many social issues are the direct result of my Christian faith.


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2010)

There are a lot of good points above from people with kids or without. My comment is not about WHAT you ought to do. That is a personal decision and you are the best, most qualified person to make it.

My comment is about HOW you ought to do it. You are obviously very conflicted about this and want to do the right thing. The best thing. I guarantee your 4 year old is reading all that conflict and emotion like a neon sign. Children (and most animals) are very perceptive when it comes to emotions and body language. They don't have the mastery of the English Language and the dulling down of our senses that occurs on the way to adulthood, so they are absolute experts on non-verbal communication.

Whatever you choose to do here, do it with absolute conviction. Believe 100% that you are doing the right thing and do not hesitate or make it a big deal. Its not a big deal to tell him he can't have six candy bars before dinner, is it? Well you should behave in the same "matter of fact" way with this issue. Just don't be wishy washy or overwrought with emotion about it. Just calmly tell him how it will be and go about your business.


----------



## terryo (Apr 28, 2010)

Shelly said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> > I no longer consider myself a part of the Christian Religion. God was equated to so much misery, punishment and hate for me growing up, I have decided to move on from it .
> ...



Way off topic....wouldn't you say?? And insulting.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 28, 2010)

Some people just love to throw snide comments into threads, what can you do?


----------



## Stazz (Apr 28, 2010)

WELL !

MY opinion is - you're his mom, and mom's just know what they want their kids, whether 4 or 14, to watch, and play with, and go through life with.
I don't have kids of my own (YET!) but I used to au pair, and learned so much about different parenting skills, watching some parents who love their kids so much, and others who couldn't give them the time of day - lol, Im going on a tangent here. What Im trying to say is that, media is a big thing in children's lives, no just news etc, but games, tv shows, everything.....I watched my beautiful innocent little cousins turn from sweet little boys,into 6yr old cussing little brats...running around say Im gonna f*** you up mother f....as thats what their playstation games were saying...my uncle went, WHOOPS! I don't think at age 4, you really need to explain yourself to him. 4 yr olds are super clever, abut oce you get him anew game, and get him new kids dvd's to watch, he'll be saying raven who?! 

Wishing you well with your little one !


----------



## chadk (Apr 29, 2010)

Shelly said:


> *I assure you*, true Christianity is nothing remotely like what you hear being spewed from most pulpits today across America.



Wow, I feel so assured now


----------



## terryo (Apr 29, 2010)

chadk said:


> Shelly said:
> 
> 
> > *I assure you*, true Christianity is nothing remotely like what you hear being spewed from most pulpits today across America.
> ...



Then we can safely assume that you have been in attendance in most Christian churches across America hearing all the homilies preached from all pulpits. In your travels, has no one ever taught you what the word generalization means?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 29, 2010)

I think Meg is right. The more you stress that God hates superheroes, the more confused and resentful your son may become.

I don't think 4-year-olds are able to distinguish yet between "real" gods and "fake" ones...I taught religious ed at our Catholic church for eight years and I do experience the mindset of elementary school kids on a regular basis.

Kids don't think of things the way adults do. Cory is also right--kids will use their imaginations and create their own worlds, weapons (see what happens when you don't "let" your son play with guns), beings, etc...why do you think monsters are REAL to kids? 

If Raven is overall a positive character with constructive attributes, mimicking her will not harm Ximon. That said, I don't believe in kids playing video games other than the many wonderful educational and fun sites available through Starfall and other similar sites...I'll try to ask some teachers what sites are their favorites and I'll PM you their ideas. I agree with Chad that you should keep a tight lock on what Ximon sees and plays, no matter what other moms let their kids do.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 29, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> That said, I don't believe in kids playing video games other than the many wonderful educational and fun sites available through Starfall and other similar sites...I'll try to ask some teachers what sites are their favorites and I'll PM you their ideas. I agree with Chad that you should keep a tight lock on what Ximon sees and plays, no matter what other moms let their kids do.



LOVE Starfall! PBSkids.org also has some fun games, though not as educational as Starfall! (My kids call it "Red Star" )


----------



## moswen (Apr 30, 2010)

wow are you guys kidding me... meg, you're not even a mom, and from all your other angry, bite everyone's head's off posts and threads i think your opinion is null and void on this subject. you sound like an angry person in general, so your opinions on how terra should raise her son in the christianity spectrum based on what happened to you as a child are null and void "in my opinion," since everyone seems to be able to stick that in at the end of their thread and get away with it. i can't believe no one has stuck it to you yet. 

terra, you seem to already know what you think is best for your son and i think you should stick to it. i don't think anyone on the planet intentionally raises their children in a manner that is negative or that hurts them, and i don't think you're trying to do that either. but that's just my opinion. sorry, kids don't pop out with an instruction manual geared to your particular child attatched to their umbilical cord... but i think the general direction of this thread, if you cut out all the christianity and non-christianity wierdness, is that you're a-o.k. just do your best, i'd be willing to bet that's what everyone else does!


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 30, 2010)

moswen said:


> wow are you guys kidding me... meg, you're not even a mom, and from all your other angry, bite everyone's head's off posts and threads i think your opinion is null and void on this subject. you sound like an angry person in general, so your opinions on how terra should raise her son in the christianity spectrum based on what happened to you as a child are null and void "in my opinion," since everyone seems to be able to stick that in at the end of their thread and get away with it.* i can't believe no one has stuck it to you yet. *



*I* sound angry eh? And how do you know that I am not a mom? I mean, since you know so much.


----------



## jackrat (Apr 30, 2010)

Well,are you ?


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 30, 2010)

I raised a baby girl from birth up until two and a half years old. But wait---I bet that disqualifies me, because I never mothered a four year old who was mimicking a tv show, eh?

I'm not saying more on this subject. 

I'm not the angry one in this thread.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2010)

I thought Meg's answer in post #2 was pretty insightful. (And I raised 3 kids)


----------



## terryo (May 1, 2010)

I raised five sons, and I agree with you about Meg's post, Yvonne. My youngest is in college now, and I am still learning something new every day. Times may change, but if I had to do it all over again (and I have with a grandson), I would not change one thing. We can only do our best, and what we feel is right. My Mom used to say, "when you speak to your child, sit down, and look straight across at him, never stand up and look down at him. Show him respect, no matter what the circumstances." I have applied that to 6 children.


----------



## chadk (May 1, 2010)

terryo said:


> I raised five sons, and I agree with you about Meg's post, Yvonne. My youngest is in college now, and I am still learning something new every day. Times may change, but if I had to do it all over again (and I have with a grandson), I would not change one thing. We can only do our best, and what we feel is right. My Mom used to say, "when you speak to your child, sit down, and look straight across at him, never stand up and look down at him. Show him respect, no matter what the circumstances." I have applied that to 6 children.



I like the point for the most part. But practically speaking, with my 7 kids, I would never get the chance to stand up...

I think the attitude is more important than who is taller...


----------



## Candy (May 1, 2010)

I know that he is your first child and that this is so important to you to do everything perfect, it's o.k. if it's not and you make mistakes along the way. If he's praying to something other then God is that a bad thing to you? Little boys love to be "Super Hero's" it's just something that they do. Maybe you could replace it with something else instead. And one more comment to the people who think that people who don't have children can't comment....That's ridiculous. Why would that matter? Have they never been children themselves? Have they not thought as children do? Do they not have opinions that might just make sense if you put your judgment aside before reading them?


----------



## brookeekoorb (May 1, 2010)

My son is almost 4 and TOTALLY into character roles, they see it and absorb little walking sponges. If he's watching Batman he's running around fighting crime, 2 days later he's shooting people at target with his Spidey web slinging action (face palm), 2 hours later he thinks he's a dog. So, based on my own little one who is roughly the same age I think it's normal.. granted there are days where "super hero" and any cartoons where there is tooo much karate chop action we have to take a break, or when he starts referring to me as "BUB" which I think is a xmen thing? He gets way into who is for the moment. Sometimes humorous, sometimes it's to much. Video games can be a blessing and curse, quiet time for mom but they can get old fast. So yeah.. I think your guy just has a working imagination.


----------



## terracolson (May 3, 2010)

Well, The last week, we have been with out TV or internet period! Bill has been paid!

so Ximon has accepted he cant watch the show. I did allow the video game back BECAUSE they dont speak in it, and i told him how I am unhappy with her language and if I feel that I need to take the game away i will..


He does watch superhero stuff and x-men.. its not that.. Its just the cartoon character is not one i want him watching, and its the first then i took away ever!

This child gets every thing he wants and he spends lots of time at a christian church that he likes going to. He has tons of friends... so he isn't hating church..

And this thread seems to be all about church at this point..


----------



## Stazz (May 9, 2010)

Yeah Im agreeing with you Terry, this thread is about you asking for advice on how you should approach it, and has nothing to do with churches, and how people feel about them ! Finished  I'll prob get shouted at for saying this haha. But Im glad to hear that Ximon is okay with not watching the cartoon, kids can sure give us gray hairs !


----------



## terracolson (May 9, 2010)

Yes thank you!

He has forgot all about it, well sort of.

He now knows he cant watch it.. I found him a few new super hero shows and he is very happy.

thank you friends


----------



## Angi (May 11, 2010)

You might want to read parts of the Bible to him that talk about idols and praying to other gods.
Also the voice in his head telling him things, could be a sign of OCD. That is how it started in my son at about 5 years old, by 7 it was a problem. He is now 16 and we have had it under control for years


----------

